
Show HN: CC0 Avatar placeholder service - asika32764
http://pravatar.cc/
======
crossman
Could be useful to have an option to specify adult/child/all ages. I mean, I
know they're placeholders. But it would seem odd to see children in our
staging app since I don't think many children are involved in B2B sales.

~~~
michaelmior
It would also be nice if there were an option to specify male or female. I
could see this being useful for randomly generating some users for prototypes
and it would be nice if it were possible to have the name more consistent with
the photo.

~~~
rplnt
Also race if you are using it for certain markets.

And perhaps setting (casual/business).

~~~
dorfsmay
Also probabilities:

&malepc=50&childrenpc=05

------
jstanley
CC0 is a Creative Commons Licence:
[https://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/](https://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/)

~~~
sp332
The effect is just to put something in the public domain. It's not like the
other licenses.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Right.

The key thing is that the “Public Domain”, and dedication thereto, doesn't
exist in all countries, or at least, it doesn't always function the same way
as it does in the U.S. So CC0 tries to get as close as possible in such
countries, by waiving all applicable rights and so on, or if that's not
possible, giving a very liberal license grant.

------
Cozumel
It looks a bit like a joke project. There's only 70 images no possibility of
filter (age / gender / face - non-face ) etc. It's a good idea but I imagine
anyone who would find it useful already has more a more complete version they
made themselves! Personally I have over 20,000 avatar images I scraped from
various sites I use in prototyping.

------
SNvD7vEJ
Cool.

This is a "Lorem Ipsum" for avatars, article bylines, etc.

Maybe it also could be useful if the images could have a random name or
username.

So, in the same manner as with the avatars, using the same id, the same
name/username would be returned each time.

------
franciscop
Such a pity that
[https://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/1y2k1dtp/](https://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/1y2k1dtp/)
brings the same picture 5 times (cache and all of that). Maybe it could be
added to the homepage a small explanation about why this works as expected:
[https://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/L52as3z8/](https://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/L52as3z8/)

Also, check out [http://chancejs.com/](http://chancejs.com/) , maybe you can
integrate it there for random content generation (:

~~~
spdustin
Pretty much every image placeholder service I've used does that.

~~~
franciscop
Well that is pretty much my point, to try to differentiate (;

------
michaelmior
Nice! I love the unique ID option. Makes it easy to give some fake users for
prototypes a consistent identity.

------
ubercow
It would be cool if there was a way to submit your own. I'd gladly contribute
a silly picture under CC0 for the greater good of mockups.

------
arkitaip
Neat! I like how you can get the same placeholder by referencing its ID.

------
maxpert
Already trying it out on my project
[http://beta.raspchat.com/](http://beta.raspchat.com/) seems like its slow
some times and ?d= parameter causes cache busting causing image to be
downloaded everytime I open it up

------
sanqui
Not everybody uses a photo of a face for an avatar. :)

~~~
moron4hire
What does that have to do with placeholders? Lorem Ipsum doesn't accurately
represent all the types of things people write.

~~~
vertex-four
No, but the point of Lorem Ipsum is it blends into the page reasonably, real
text or not. If you were writing e.g. a template for a piece of forum software
which doesn't use real names, the vast majority of people use avatars that are
not pictures of faces, and if you wound up designing around face pictures
(bright, certain colour tones, etc etc), your design might clash slightly with
what people actually use.

~~~
spdustin
Well then you wouldn't use this project, would you? I wouldn't use a phone
book for a user directory, but I also wouldn't suggest the phone company has
failed by not releasing a book consisting solely of my employees' details.

